
Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality - UnFleshedOne
http://www.hpmor.com
======
UnFleshedOne
Lots of good suggestions on the previous discussion too:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8053606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8053606)

